# Tegus and Baths



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 19, 2012)

As we have recently learned, a tegu recently died due to being in a bathtub. Although the reasons of death still aren't entirely clear, it is clear that it was directly caused by the fact that it was taking a bath. This post is in no way meant to be taken personally, but rather as a warning to others. Baths are NOT a necessary part of tegu husbandry and in my opinion are stressful and cause unnecessary risks. Any properly cared for tegu will not need baths to help with shedding because the humidity levels will allow them to shed without assistance. If something does happen to cause a tegu to not shed properly, then soaking is one possible option as long as it is supervised. However, another safer option would simply be to raise humidity levels. I'm sure some people will disagree with me, but I think that baths aren't necessary for tegus and cause more harm than good in most situations.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 19, 2012)

I always thought they were great ways to bond with your tegu and get some handling in.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 19, 2012)

I remember hearing of one other instance of that happening on here a while back and it scared me quite a bit.

I personally do soak my tegu briefly daily as part of his toilet training routine. I only add enough water to to cover half the tub and watch him the whole time. If he starts freaking out I remove him immediately. I have heard so many things regarding low-grade dehydration in large reptiles that I'm worried about not soaking him but I am interested in seeing what the consensus is here.

I am using a fogger and a misting system so humidity shouldn't be too much of an issue.

I am also wondering about temps. It seems that water that is even slightly warm to the touch would be about 100(F) degrees which doesn't seem outrageous to me but I could be wrong. (referring to the other post here) For those who do soak your tegu how are you gauging the temp?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 19, 2012)

Ezzy has a go at the tub every morning. But its not what I'd call a "bath" per se. Just enough water around the bum to stimulate a poo.


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 19, 2012)

I do it for the daily poo and I never fill the tub up past his shoulder. he never poos in his enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree baths are generally unnecessary. I am also pretty sure they won't make a difference with dehydration. Breathing is dry air is what will cause dehydration.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 19, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> soaking is one possible option as long as it is supervised.



I agree with everything you said, and I too believe that if you are going to bath/soak your tegu or any herp for that matter, it should always be supervised.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: Tegus and Baths*



james.w said:


> I agree baths are generally unnecessary. I am also pretty sure they won't make a difference with dehydration. Breathing is dry air is what will cause dehydration.



I'm glad I came across this thread because I had been seeing a lot of people talking about baths and soaks...but when I tried one(because my tegu had not pooped and had a really full belly...etc)he acted like it was the worst thing ever...swimming like crazy...trying to get out of sink...(although I only used small amount of water like I do with my bearded dragon...who looooves a nice warm soak)...i don't think I'll be 'bathing 'niles too often now hearing more negatives than benefits.it truly seems to freak him out more than help...still...sad about the untimely death

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymzilla (Sep 19, 2012)

If youre giving your gu a bath (which i personally think is a good idea. Helps with stuck sheds, as well as gives them some exercise paddling around) you should never fill the water too high, or too hot, or leave them unattended.

Pretty simple. You dont leave babies in a tub alone...


----------



## tresh (Sep 19, 2012)

My Ammy loves laying in hot water, but I'm always careful to make sure that she has a way out, and I'm careful to make sure that it's not too hot. If I can't keep my feet in the water, then it is too hot. She likes it very warm though, she actually relaxes completely in the water, and I end up putting something in there for her to lay her head on while she enjoys it. With how much she relaxes, I make sure she's never left unattended! 

The vet tells me with my new baby, Ember, to give her warm soaks once a day, but with her, I am NOT putting her in the bathtub. I put her in very very shallow water in a plastic tote bin...she's far too weak still to even try to put her in a larger space. I put just enough water to reach her elbow in there, just enough to warm her belly. I DO NOT want to lose her to something so stupid as letting her drown.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 19, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > soaking is one possible option as long as it is supervised.
> ...



I also agree. Reguardless of the reason for putting a lizard in the water, it should always be supervised.



james.w said:


> I agree baths are generally unnecessary. I am also pretty sure they won't make a difference with dehydration. Breathing is dry air is what will cause dehydration.



I also agree with james. If all temps and humidity is kept at proper levels, then a bath it not need. Warm baths do help sheds, but water level should never pass the neck of a lizard. It is also very important to not dry out the substrate to a point where its dusty when its being moved. Not only can it cause breathing issues but it can also cause really bad sheds.


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh and another thing I like about the bath is the fact that when they Poo it stinks and I don't want that drying to his bottom. The bath insures he's clean from any left over crap and keeps him smelling like a champ


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 20, 2012)

i only "bathe" tarot maybe once a week, since he does like to poop in the water once and awhile, plus he gets dirty from eating and whatnot. he does not like to poop in his cage, he prefers to go outside, but sometimes a warm bath is just a bit of a cleanse for him all around. i use a fogger as well, and it keeps up the humidity nicely, although the substrate is a bit drier than i like it. Tarot doesnt like baths all that much, but sometimes he swims in a non- stressed fashion or just kinda hunkers down. he likes to sit under the fogger, but if its up too high, he hides. i think theyre very good at regulating humidity when given a gradient, just like with heat.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't put Guru in the tub too much anymore. When I do, its usually because I'm trying to poop him before I let him have free-roam of the house. I agree they dont need to be soaked with proper husbandry but for some people its easier. I sometimes feel like Guru tips his water dish on purpose.. lol. I've tried cat litter pans/tubs and he always manages to split them in half or tip them as soon as its filled.


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a 36"x20"x10" tub as a water bowl, so I dont really give my tegu a bath she gives herself one daily.


----------

